# Richland Co. / Mansfield OH Male



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Ryan is a very handsome and well mannered guy who came in as a stray on 5-4-09. He seems to do well with other female dogs, but not not very well with other male dogs. He is very gentle, walks good on a leash, and seems to be a very loyal boy. My Contact InfoRichland County Dog Warden 
Mansfield, OH 
419-774-5892 
Email Richland County Dog Warden 
See more pets from Richland County Dog Warden


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Duplicate post. I just bumped up his original thread.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry - I checked back a few pages but I must have missed it.


----------

